
Ask HN: Al / ML / Data Science people – what is your preferred title? - rontoes
I&#x27;ve come across a plethora of titles across industries, including:<p>- AI researcher<p>- AI engineer<p>- Data scientist<p>- Machine learning engineer<p>There are slight and subtle differences in the implied roles but I&#x27;ve also seen these roles used interchangeably.<p>Is there a &quot;best&quot; role title that is most sought after? And what does the role progression look like? For example, for MLE I would assume:<p>- Jr Machine Learning Engineer<p>- Machine Learning Engineer<p>- Sr Machine Learning Engineer<p>- Team Lead - Machine Learning
======
dataminded
Well compensated, delivering value and respected.

